# PHILIPS 246EL2SBH, Erfahrungen?



## christian150488 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich interessiere mich für folgenden Monitor *"** PHILIPS 246EL2SBH "*

da ich bisher keine Testberichte oder Bewertungen gesehen habe wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr was dazu sagen könnt denn ich möchte nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.

Ansonsten werde ich mir die Tage den Syncmaster 2450h bestellen denn da wäre ich mit auf der sicheren Seite, der hat zwar kein LED aber er ist so ein super Monitor

gruß
christian150488


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PHILIPS 246EL2SBH, Erfahrungen???*

mhm keiner hat irgendwas gehört oder Erfahrungen gemacht?

Aber bei Philips kann man doch eigentlich immer von guten Sachen ausgehen oder?


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PHILIPS 246EL2SBH, Erfahrungen???*



christian150488 schrieb:


> mhm keiner hat irgendwas gehört oder Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Aber bei Philips kann man doch eigentlich immer von guten Sachen ausgehen oder?


 Ich kenne den Monitor leider nicht, jedoch würde ich nicht sagen, dass eine Firma nie patzen kann. Mein Phillips-TV zum Beispiel hat derbste Bildaussetzer, wenn das Bildsignal nicht von einigen ausgewählten Receivern oder einer Spielkonsole (XBox360 / PS3) kommt. War zumindest mit der alten Firmware so, aktuelle Lage kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PHILIPS 246EL2SBH, Erfahrungen???*

hey danke für deine Antwort

ich dachte halt das Philips wohl gut ist aber ich find zum verrecken nix über den Monitor
Das ist echt schade denn für knapp 170€ einen guten LED Monitor zu finden ist schon schwer


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PHILIPS 246EL2SBH, Erfahrungen???*



christian150488 schrieb:


> hey danke für deine Antwort
> 
> ich dachte halt das Philips wohl gut ist aber ich find zum verrecken nix über den Monitor
> Das ist echt schade denn für knapp 170€ einen guten LED Monitor zu finden ist schon schwer


 Ich hätte da fast einen gehabt aber da gibts einfach zu viele Beschwerden über die Farbechtheit. Gehts auch ohne LED? Da könnt ich dir was empfehlen


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PHILIPS 246EL2SBH, Erfahrungen???*

Ja natürlich gehts auch ohne LED, bin grad eh stark dabei mir wieder einen ohne LED zu holen und wenn 120herz billiger ist geh ich halt auf LED.

Ich habe wie gesagt jetzt an den Syncmaster p2450h gedacht weil mein Budget 220€ nicht überschreiten sollte.
Was hast du denn für einen Vorschlag ?


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

Momentan sehr zu empfehlen in der 24"-Klasse und 130€ günstig ist der Samsung Syncmaster B2430L. 15ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht überragend aber ausreichend, Schlieren sind kaum sichtbar (selbst sehr gute Monitore zeigen Schlieren!), Corona (helle Kreise) hast du nicht, 7ms Inputlag nehmen selbst Profispieler nicht wahr. Nachteile sind bis zu 19% Helligkeitsabweichung von der Mitte zum Rand und nur befriedigende Interpolation (Herunterrechnen auf geringe Auflösungen), dafür hast du gute bis sehr gute Farben.


Wenn ich dir noch nen 120Hzer raussuchen soll, sag ruhig bescheid


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tipp aber der Samsung ist mir einfach zu dürftig^^ es können ruhig schon 200€ sein

ja nen 120herz gerne aber die gibt es ja nicht in meinem Budget


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

Klar gibts die  Aber was ist dir am Samsung zu dürftig, der macht genauso Bilder wie andere Monitore auch 

Wenn du dich mit 22" abfinden kannst, ist der Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ ein wirklich sehr zu empfehlener Monitor mit 120 Hz. Kostet ohne 3D-Vision 200€.


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

am Samsung stört mich die Reaktionszeit, mind. 5 sollten es schon sein denn bei 15 kann man ja nicht mehr von Gamingfähig sein

22zoll ist mir zu wenig da ich schon gerne Full HD Auflösung hätte

Und ich frag ja nur aus Interesse denn LED und 120herz ist grad nicht akut bei mir...ich suche einfach grad nur den besten Monitor bis 200€ aber nicht unter 150€ denn da ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich was zu gebrauchen


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

Du musst mir schon sagen, was du willst 

5ms sind kompletter Blödsinn. Sowas sind Herstellerangaben (grau -> grau), mit einem Praxisnahen Farbtest hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Der Samsung ist da voll und ganz spieletauglich!

Nur der Preis sagt nichts über das Produkt aus! Sag mit ruhig, was du willst: Teureres (besseres) Panel, irgendwelche Features, ...?

Wenn du 24" und Full-HD haben willst: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" (LS24PULKF) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals Ist auch sehr gut spieletauglich


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

Also was er haben muss:

-Full HD
-voll Spieletauglich ( ich dachte immer da muss ein Monitor schon 5ms haben, klar es sind Herstellerangaben aber ich als Laie stütze mich halt auf solche Angaben^^ )
-Vesa Halterung
-guter Kontrast ( mind: 50k:1 )
-Und wenn es geht ein Testbericht oder Bewertungen

Ich brauch kein HDMI oder sonstigen schnickschnack, hauptsache er hat nen DVI-D Anschluss

und letztendlich ein schönes Design( aber das ist zweitrangig ) denn ich hab hier nen t220HD der mir nicht so gefällt, ist ja das gleiche Design wie der B2430l den du mir vorgeschlagen hast.
Der Preis sagt nix aus? mhm das mag schon sein aber ich fahr immernoch o auf der Schiene das Teuer=Gut ist

wie gesagt es läuft auf den p2450h hinaus der bei mir derzeit ganz oben steht


PS: Danke für deine Geduld


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Also was er haben muss:
> 
> -Full HD Krieg ich hin
> -voll Spieletauglich ( ich dachte immer da muss ein Monitor schon 5ms haben, klar es sind Herstellerangaben aber ich als Laie stütze mich halt auf solche Angaben^^ ) Wie gesagt, 10ms sind schon sehr gut, bis 20ms noch für Gelegenheitsspieler
> ...


Geduld schreibt man mit d  Rest: Siehe Zitat.


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

ja gut hast recht 10ms sollte schon okay sein aber warum sollte ich nichts gutes nehmen wenn ich es doch bekomme?
Die Vesa Halterung gibt es bei allen die ich mir bisher raus gesucht habe, zb der syncmaster p2450h oder der oben genante Philips denn ich sucher ja speziel danach.

Was meinst du? würdest du den Philips mal nehmen und testen oder würdest du die Finger von lassen weil man nix drüber gehört hat? Mich juckt es nämlich in den Fingern^^


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> ja gut hast recht 10ms sollte schon okay sein aber warum sollte ich nichts gutes nehmen wenn ich es doch bekomme?
> Die Vesa Halterung gibt es bei allen die ich mir bisher raus gesucht habe, zb der syncmaster p2450h oder der oben genante Philips denn ich sucher ja speziel danach.
> 
> Was meinst du? würdest du den Philips mal nehmen und testen oder würdest du die Finger von lassen weil man nix drüber gehört hat? Mich juckt es nämlich in den Fingern^^


 Wie gesagt, die PCGHs hat noch keinen Philips getestet, daher kann ich dir da nichts drüber sagen. Kannst ja mal googlen, was andere vielleicht schon mal getestet haben (bitte vertrau niemals Benutzerbewertungen, die haben keine Ahnung. Nur die negativen stimmen, wenn die zahlreich das Gleiche aussagen  ).


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja leider überhaupt nix über den Philips gefunden, kein Test oder Bewertung, das ist ja leider das Problem,,,ich find noch nichtmal was da drüber von wann der ist, weil wenn der Neu ist is klar das noch nix da ist


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja leider überhaupt nix über den Philips gefunden, kein Test oder Bewertung, das ist ja leider das Problem,,,ich find noch nichtmal was da drüber von wann der ist, weil wenn der Neu ist is klar das noch nix da ist


 Das ist natürlich doof, kann dir aber auch nicht helfen bei dem Modell


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich werd mal wenn ich Zeit hab genauer nach anderen Philips Modellen googeln wie die so sind...meinste das bringt was wenn man weis das andere vllt gut sind? Kann man dann schon mal etwas davon ausgehen das der auch gut ist?


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal wenn ich Zeit hab genauer nach anderen Philips Modellen googeln wie die so sind...meinste das bringt was wenn man weis das andere vllt gut sind? Kann man dann schon mal etwas davon ausgehen das der auch gut ist?


 Eher nicht, jeder Hersteller kann wie gesagt auch mal bei einem Produkt patzen.


----------



## christian150488 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich frag mich aber grad ob ich als Monitoranfänger sag ich mal überhaupt was merke wenn der Monitor wirklich nicht so gut ist ( Reaktionszeit etc. )

Ich spiele schon meine 2std am Tag und was heißt denn dann überhaupt Gelegenheitsspieler?


----------



## huntertech (14. Juni 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber grad ob ich als Monitoranfänger sag ich mal überhaupt was merke wenn der Monitor wirklich nicht so gut ist ( Reaktionszeit etc. )
> 
> Ich spiele schon meine 2std am Tag und was heißt denn dann überhaupt Gelegenheitsspieler?


 Ich meine das so: Ich selbst habe nur TN-Panels gehabt, zwischendurch mal ein Eizo, da weiß ich nicht, was es war, trotzdem seh ich die Farbübergänge scharf. Habe da kein Vergleich und nie was anderes kennengelernt, also störts mich auch nicht.

Bei der Reaktionszeit ist das was anderes. Auch hier hatte ich quasi immer nur Monitore der "schlechteren" Vertreter, mal den Eizo hier (die ja nicht auf Spielen ausgelegt sind), mal nen Samsung da und jetzt gar nen Fernseher imt durchschnittlich 35ms. Hier fällts mir inzwischen schon deutlich auf, dass weder Bewegungen, noch schnelle Objekte scharf sind, was für mich auch ein Grund ist, zu wechseln, sobald es passende Monitore auf dem Markt gibt.

Da ich mal denke, dass ich da kein Einzelfall bin, empfehle ich allen, die schon mehr als alle paar Tage mal ne Stunde spielen, ein Gerät mit schneller Reaktionszeit und wenig Inputlag zu kaufen (welches bei mit übrigens auch deutlich sichtbar ist!). Also auch dir


----------



## christian150488 (14. Juni 2011)

Ja und genau aus dem Grund wirds bei mir denk ich mal der p2450h von Samsung der im Prad Test gut abgeschnitten hat und sehr gut fürs Gamen geeignet ist.

Später wechsel ich dann auf LED und 120Herz wenn das mal etwas günstiger ist


----------



## huntertech (14. Juni 2011)

Von LED hast au außer dem geringen Stromverbrauch ja so direkt nichts. Wenn überhaupt, ist 120Hz anzupeilen. Ist sehr empfehlenswert, v.a. für Shooter!


----------

